# How long to replace T belt and water pump?



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Based on someone with good mechanical knowledge and background... how long would it roughly take to replace the timing belt, thermostat and water pump? Would it take about 4 hours? 

What are the dependable name brand thermostats out there, other than Nissan?

I want to get it done soon and I keep thinking about the time frame it can be done in.


----------



## oreo2 (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess this would depend on if you have use of a shop and air tools or not and how handy you are I do it in the shop in less than 4 hours but I get paid flat rate so theres no fooling around. As far as thermostats are concerned I've put in factory one that came back and I've put cheap one in that didn't come back , all in all there really is much difference between them[ in my opinion after work in the trade for 20 years] just preferance. Hope this helps


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

oreo2 said:


> I guess this would depend on if you have use of a shop and air tools or not and how handy you are I do it in the shop in less than 4 hours but I get paid flat rate so theres no fooling around. As far as thermostats are concerned I've put in factory one that came back and I've put cheap one in that didn't come back , all in all there really is much difference between them[ in my opinion after work in the trade for 20 years] just preferance. Hope this helps


The job will be done in my backyard with the help from my brother, whose a licensed forklift mechanic. We'll be using hand tools, so maybe it will take bout 4 hours. I can do the job myself, but when it comes to timing, I wouldn't know what to do. 

I've been told to use silicone as a sealant for the thermostat housing, but I'll be using paper gaskets for sure. 

Thanks for sharing a bit of your experience.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

NPath said:


> Based on someone with good mechanical knowledge and background... how long would it roughly take to replace the timing belt, thermostat and water pump? Would it take about 4 hours?
> 
> What are the dependable name brand thermostats out there, other than Nissan?
> 
> I want to get it done soon and I keep thinking about the time frame it can be done in.


A dealership will still charge you 4 hours for it but get it done in about 2 hours if a good tech does the ticket. If you do it yourself prepare for the better part a day unless you have all the right tools with you


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Outkast said:


> A dealership will still charge you 4 hours for it but get it done in about 2 hours if a good tech does the ticket. If you do it yourself prepare for the better part a day unless you have all the right tools with you


Any special tools would I need to use? I've all the basic tools at home, like wrenches, sockets, allen keys, torx keys...


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Not really need but a CAM retainers make the job soo much easier other wise basics are all you need


----------

